
Zebra Stripe Pattern Database - bookofjoe
http://www.grevyszebratrust.org/stripe-recognition.html
======
mhd
When I read the title, I honestly thought this was about some kind of
algorithm I wasn't aware of (cf. red-black trees).

------
vletrmx
I suppose zebras are basically walking barcodes :)

------
skrebbel
Not entirely the same thing, but I feel like a link to the legendary Banana
Sticker Museum is in order here: [http://bananen-aufkleber-
museum.de/](http://bananen-aufkleber-museum.de/)

~~~
Kaibeezy
You’d be better off never looking at the Holotypic Occlupanid Research Group
website.

------
mosselman
What about their privacy though?

It is a joke, but it makes you think why we think animal privacy is not a real
thing whereas if you’d do this with people you’d have a whole lot of
criticism. Very rightly so I might add.

~~~
pjc50
Every bovine in the EU is subject to tracking as an anti-disease measure:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Cattle_Movement_Servic...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Cattle_Movement_Service)
et al.

They use traditional ear tags, but you can also get RFID ear tags, and I once
met someone who was working on iris recognition for cows.

